# Intake tube for filtration system



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

How far down the tank wall should we put the intake tube for the canister filter system. We are going to be putting Cory's and Neons in there and don't want any of them to get stuck on the intake tube. The canister filter pushes thru 370 gph. The system is in a 30 long. We have the spray bar (water return) near the top on the other side of the tank.


----------



## Yorg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi dhoch:

About 3" to 4" above the substrate should be fine. You can put a sponge pre-filter on the intake to further reduce the chances of the smaller fish getting stuck.

-Yorg



dhoch said:


> How far down the tank wall should we put the intake tube for the canister filter system. We are going to be putting Cory's and Neons in there and don't want any of them to get stuck on the intake tube. The canister filter pushes thru 370 gph. The system is in a 30 long. We have the spray bar (water return) near the top on the other side of the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed, if you worry about anyone getting stuck, get a prefilter. You will have to clean it often though. For what its worth, the intake should not pose any issue unless the fish is either injured or sick and weak.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

With my canister filter, I put the intake about 3 to 3.5" away from my sand substrate and the outlet about 2" from the surface. I don't use a pre-filter and I have relatively small fish as well. I use the return line for surface agitation and a Hydor Koralia Evo 750-850 (90 gallon aquarium) for tank circulation.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

people use this for breeding shrimp so that the baby shrimp dont get sucked up into the filter.you could add some panty hose over the filter intake tube.i hope this helped.


----------

